

A Chat With Aaron Swartz - danso
http://www.blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-05-07-n78.html

======
proksoup
This guy kicked the pants off me in everything I care about.

And this:

"What do you consider most important today?

I think we need to do a better job explaining the state of the world to
people, which is mostly an old-fashioned research and writing project. There’s
an enormous amount of curiosity these days about how things like the
government and the media work and how, in the US, things have gone so wrong.
But nobody is doing a very good job of providing the answers."

Like reads my mind, very frustrating and confusing this morning eh.

~~~
danso
Yes...if there was any hacker who could advance the state of knowledge in our
society with such civic-minded goals, Aaron was one of our best hopes. I took
it for granted he would be one of our leaders (not just of the hacking
community) for a long time, and that this DoJ case would become a pivotal case
for this age. I never met Aaron beyond exchanging online messages but I feel
such a tremendous loss.

------
dyno12345
Interesting is the discussion of this article on reddit, in which he, Randall
Munroe, spez and pg make appearances

[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/1octb/reddit_cof...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/1octb/reddit_cofounder_aaron_swartz_discusses_how_he/)

~~~
danso
I coincidentally just stumbled upon that thread, too, when seeing if Aaron was
even an active member of Reddit (his account is 7 years old but he apparently
didn't use it as often as you'd think)

------
danso
This photo of him posted on the OP just blows my mind:
<http://blogoscoped.com/files/aaron-swartz-2.jpg>

He can't have looked more than 15, if even that. And to be so passionately
interested in not only the cutting edge parts of the Internet, but their civic
implications at that age...what a loss.

------
ictoan
His answer about tech industry being sexists is so poignant.

Having worked in startups, some stuff guys say are so offensive. They wouldn't
normally be tolerated at a bigger company with HR department.

Girls are as smart or not smarter than guys. We're just treated with lots of
discriminations.

------
haylon
Very appreciate a mention about china government's censorship when many people
outside only care about how lucrative regardless of whatever censorship
compromise.

